

Ask HN: What are the best prototyping tools? - ztratar

I want to go from idea to clickable prototypes <i>very</i> quickly. Fidelity doesn&#x27;t need to be extreme, but having the option to overlay images or styles (or better yet, simply paste in images) would be awesome.<p>What tools do you use? Why are they great?
======
lalos
For mobile a good app is [https://popapp.in/](https://popapp.in/)

~~~
ztratar
Not bad...

------
joenied
You talking about getting a general idea laid out? Like Axure?

~~~
ztratar
Yes.

